# OG Kush and CBD Shark Shock



## deadkndys (Mar 23, 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I transplanted my OG kush's  and CBD  Shark Shock a week ago. They seem to being doing good so far. They are a  month old and in FFOF also in 3 gallon grow bags. They are getting 19  hrs of light as I am using a 400w MH at night.
I also plan on adding 3 more Shark Shocks soon.

:smoke1:
[/FONT] 

View attachment GH pic1.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 24, 2014)

THEY definately look happy and pretty. Good job so far.

Can't wait to hear how that cbd strain turns out.

*Mojo* for your grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2014)

They look nice and green, but you are getting some stretch there.  I think that you could cut the stretch down if you were running your lights 24/7.


----------



## deadkndys (Mar 24, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> THEY definately look happy and pretty. Good job so far.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how that cbd strain turns out.
> 
> *Mojo* for your grow.


Thanks and yeah I very curious how the Shark Shock will do too.


The Hemp Goddess said:


> They look nice and green, but you are getting some stretch there.  I think that you could cut the stretch down if you were running your lights 24/7.


I would run them for 24 hrs but I feel they should have a few hours of rest.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 24, 2014)

MJ is one of those magical plants, while in its veg stage it technially doesnt need a dark period, all a dark period does is cause the plant to stretch between nodes, the plant can continue to grow and grow and grow without ever seeing a dark period for years, i have a friend who has a mother plant thats going on its 9th year alive and every clone grown and flowered is still as good as it was 9 years ago.

as they say "no rest for the wicked", well MJ is one wickedly awesome plant!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> Thanks and yeah I very curious how the Shark Shock will do too.
> 
> I would run them for 24 hrs but I feel they should have a few hours of rest.




 That is one of the common misconceptions about cannabis.  Some plants need a dark period and some plants don't.  Like Sunakard mentioned, cannabis is one that doesn't need a dark period--there is no benefit to a dark period when in veg.  Running 18/6 encourages the plant to stretch (looking for light) during the dark period, 24/7 light and the plant will grow--develop new internodes rather than stretch.


----------



## deadkndys (Apr 5, 2014)

Update 4/5/14

Gonna start feeding them next week. They should really take off once I do.
:48: 

View attachment DSC_0536.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2014)

They look beautiful... just lovely.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 5, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That is one of the common misconceptions about cannabis.  Some plants need a dark period and some plants don't.  Like Sunakard mentioned, cannabis is one that doesn't need a dark period--there is no benefit to a dark period when in veg.  Running 18/6 encourages the plant to stretch (looking for light) during the dark period, 24/7 light and the plant will grow--develop new internodes rather than stretch.



THG you are correct  marijuana is a  C3 
 Many C3 plants, including cannabis, do not need a rest period. They continue to photosynthesize as long as they are receiving light.
The plant's photosynthetic rate determines its growth rate because the sugars are used by the plant to build tissue and for energy. Cannabis under continuous light will grow 33% faster than the same plants on an 18-6 light regime.
So this is what they say????  but many factors again play a huge roll  i have kept plants on 24 light cycle   and did not see a significant or like they mention 33 percent  faster ???  we all  for for this  being MJ is  a C3 plant  it  will grow with 24 hrs of lighting..
 Plants use periods of darkness, too. During dark periods, plants continue to take in oxygen and give off carbon dioxide in a process called respiration. During this time, the plant uses some of the energy that was stored as sugars during photosynthesis, producing proteins, hormones and other complex products. Therefore, lighting mature plants more than seventeen and a half hours per day will not increase production significantly, since photosynthesis will slow down after a certain number of hours Anyways    if you figure costs of running lights 24 hrs  and gains i bet  it costed you more  and you got less so was it really worth it 

IMO darkness is needed  to allow proper  respiration and osmosis   even in nature and folks  we try to make our room a close to mother nature as possible  we do not  get  24 hrs of lighting  except at the poles where nothing  really grows  ??? and only for a few months out of the year ????
   even on your average day the  clouds block sunlight


----------



## DrFever (Apr 5, 2014)

To simplify things, lets use an analogy. Try to think of a plant as a building&#8230; one constantly under construction. The plant needs raw materials (fertilizers and water) and energy (light) in order to build itself. The raw materials are the bricks and mortar of the building and the energy is the workers and tools used to assemble the building.

The plant is capable of storing some raw materials and some energy for use later, but the amount is limited...think of a warehouse and a battery, respectively.

During the day (lights ON) the plant is collecting and storing light energy and is using and storing raw materials as it is building itself.

At night (lights OFF) there is no light energy so the plant must rely on energy it stored while the lights were ON. Essentially, the plant is running on batteries and using raw material from the warehouse. Since the plant needs energy to absorb more raw materials, it is easier for the plant to use raw materials that it stored during the day than it is to absorb new raw materials through its roots. In other words, it does the plant no good to waste it's battery refilling the warehouse.

Although the plant is capable of &#8220;doing it all&#8221; with the lights on (collect, store, and use energy and raw materials), this is not very efficient and it does a better job of actually doing the work while the lights are out.

One last thing to remember is the fact that a plant will always strive to maintain a balance between the size of its roots and the size of its canopy (leaf mass). The roots must be big enough to supply as much raw materials as the canopy can use, and the canopy must be big enough to provide the energy required to uptake and store those raw materials. 
If you actually measured them several times daily over several days, you&#8217;d notice that they actually DO get bigger at night (roots and canopy at the same rate, unless either has been trimmed) and as long as the &#8220;batteries&#8221; hold out.


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 2, 2014)

Alright so I lost one OG to a deficiency but took two clones from the other OG and also the Shark Shock. So now I have 3 OGs and 3 SS. One OG started curling from excess heat but started getting better. I have a fan blowing one them during the day. 
One of the SS clones I took, I forgot I had topped that plant earlier.
:stoned:
I also grew out another SS from seed which I plan on giving to a relative. 

View attachment DSC_0073.jpg


View attachment DSC_0074.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2014)

looks great man


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

Lookin' straight proper there :aok:


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 11, 2014)

Alright well its been awhile since I updated my GH grow.


Well all of my plants got some deficiency a few weeks ago. A lot of fan leaves were affected and eventually died. I have since corrected the issue. I transplanted two of the OG clones and two Shock Shark clones from 3 gallon to 5 gallon bags a week ago. I also transplanted my other OG and Shark Shock from five gallon  to 10 gallon bags. 

View attachment DSC_0191[1].jpg


View attachment DSC_0192[1].jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 11, 2014)

bummer on the nute prob they look ok sept for the super thin one.... just wondering what nutrient line r u using?? because for that amount of veg time outdoor they have had they should be double that size atleast imo


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 11, 2014)

Just using some cal mag and pure blend pro grow.


----------



## deadkndys (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I flowered them two days ago and the two big ones are around 5 ft tall and the other one is about 4 and a half or so. Can't wait till harvest which should be around the end of November. 

View attachment PS.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Right on man , I hope it is smooth sailing for you.


----------



## deadkndys (Oct 16, 2014)

Been almost a month since flowering and I thought I'd update with some bud shots.

Shark Shock






OG






Oh and my OG and SS are *finally *showing some male flowers.  :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 16, 2014)

Wait, finally? Hermied?


----------



## deadkndys (Oct 17, 2014)

I was spraying a CS solution in hopes of getting female pollen.


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 7, 2014)

Well looks like my OG is finally showing some seed production. Was almost 3 weeks since I added the pollen. The Shark Shock has yet to show any seeds forming.

:joint4: 

View attachment DSC_0545[1].jpg


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 15, 2014)

Well started flushing today. Only 2 more weeks or so until harvest.

Oh and my Shark Shock started showing some seed production last week. And started harvesting mature seeds from one of the OG's today. 

View attachment OG1.jpg


View attachment SS1.jpg


View attachment SS2.jpg


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 18, 2014)

So I harvested a OG Kush branch that I sprayed. Took out all the seeds and most were mature with some being immature. Ended up with 110 feminized seeds just from that branch. I am positive I will have more seeds that were not on this bud site as I am seeing some in other buds. I will deem this unkown as I am not sure if these seeds were made from the OG pollen or the Shark Shock pollen as some pollen sacs opened up before I could cut them. 

View attachment seeds.jpg


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn nice work on the seed run man, i really wanna get some seeds made, im hoping for  male right now with my need seedlings.


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 26, 2014)

Well today is the day. Started harvesting one of the og today. Man it looks like its gonna take me 2-3 days to get though it all.

I'll post some pics when there all drying.


----------

